
On Facebook, Sicilian Mafia Is a Hot Topic - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/20/world/europe/20italy.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
electromagnetic
_Such groups “are like sites that laud Hitler or Nazism,_

Always with the Hitler links. I knew there'd be one in the starts and bam my
respect for the anti-mafia people are gone.

I don't see how there's any commonality between Hitler and a Mafia leader.
Hitler was a psychopath who took over countries and mass exterminated anyone
he didn't see as worthy of life. Mafia leaders are criminals and most
psychological tests show criminals have a similar brain function as a cop,
just different morals on breaking the law. The Mafia are known for being harsh
when people double cross them (like JFK), but I've never heard of the mafia
committing genocide as I don't think it's a practical means of business.

Oh and this is the ultimate in being hilariously pathetic: _Many say Facebook,
which has 150 million members worldwide, is a healthy tool to foster debate.
Indeed, others are using Facebook to mobilize resistance against the Mafia. An
Italian group called “Mafia Off Facebook” has 166,000 members and held a one-
day Facebook blackout on Wednesday, when members did not log on to the site to
protest the presence of pro-Mafia groups._

